# Biete: Werbt einen Freund



## MarkusM (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete auf EU-Gilneas Allianz Werbt einen Freund. Wer sich von mir werben lässt und dann auch WoW kauft bekommt von mir 20.000 Gold.

LG

Bommelscore


----------



## MarkusM (14. November 2013)

/push


----------



## MarkusM (20. November 2013)

/push


----------



## MarkusM (28. November 2013)

/push


----------

